# Guess how much....



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I was asked to bid this property for landscaping this year, winning bidder got it for 20% of what I and other legit companies in the area bid on it. I happen to know some board members for the property so they tell me things once the board finishes deciding. I was asked to bid the place for winter too, they told me what their max budget for the whole season was....try to guess what it is.

Specs:

-Roughly 30,000 sq ft
-110 ft Sidewalk
-All salt/sand to be provided by contractor
-All snow hauled off site every storm
-1" Trigger
-No blizzard clause or max cap for season
-There are at least as many cars in the parking lot at all times as in the pic


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

tree fiddy?


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

35-40 Grand


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

$10,000 ?? That looks like an easy lot to push. The lots around here have too much landscaping and island crap


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

It wouldn't be too much except for the hauling after every storm. That part is going to cost more than the plowing and salting.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Someone probably bid it at $9k. To low? Yes but that's my guess.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

mcwlandscaping;1321558 said:


> I was asked to bid this property for landscaping this year, winning bidder got it for 20% of what I and other *legit* companies in the area bid on it. I happen to know some board members for the property so they tell me things once the board finishes deciding. I was asked to bid the place for winter too, they told me what their max budget for the whole season was....try to guess what it is.


You mean to tell me this company hired someone that doesn't pay taxes or have insurance!!

Or are you not aware that lowballing is a strategy. So he doesn't have the same prices you do. So what!
Walmart has a cheeper price than Mom and Pop's deli.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Here it would be about 20k to 25k


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

My guess is 5k


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok...so what is it?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey MC, you know what guys call girls when they don't...................


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

grandview;1322727 said:


> Hey MC, you know what guys call girls when they don't...................


ummm....a tease?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

LOL hahahaha, forgot about this! A couple of you guys were real close/got it, its $10k.....and exactly like someone mentioned it seems to be a real easy push lot if it were empty and how they can haul out for that price is unreal.

BossPlow2010, while I wouldn't call lowballing a "strategy" i was only speculating that they may not be legit given the price they do the work for and i know the players in the area and the ones with the capital on hand that could do that entire property without subbing out the hauling would be charging roughly double for that job. It makes you wonder how the guys doing it for $10k can do it while subbing out the hauling...but again, its not worth my time to really look into it anymore. Sorry for the wording choice.


----------

